# Panel Glue Press



## Louie10 (9 Apr 2021)

I have had this Plano clamp system for about two years and only really began to use it recently, it was a little fiddly at first to really understand its ways of working but when you begin to understand the process of how to properly use it the results are pretty amazing. Glueing panels is usually always part of a piece that I make so I did invest in this system, I will in time increase it from 3 clamps to 5 but I cannot sing its praises high enough. They are alittle expensive to purchase first time but they do offer a great way to put together a very flat wood panel.


----------



## bp122 (9 Apr 2021)

I have read about them a fair bit. There are some diy versions of these on Pinterest as well. 

Glad they are working for you.
Where did you get them from?


----------



## Louie10 (10 Apr 2021)

bp122 said:


> I have read about them a fair bit. There are some diy versions of these on Pinterest as well.
> 
> Glad they are working for you.
> Where did you get them from?


I actually bought these second hand from a guy on Gumtree, yes I was tempted to make my own as you say there are many DIY versions, but got these three and the rail on gumtree.


----------



## RobinBHM (10 Apr 2021)

Louie10 said:


> I actually bought these second hand from a guy on Gumtree, yes I was tempted to make my own as you say there are many DIY versions, but got these three and the rail on gumtree.


I like the sign


----------



## recipio (10 Apr 2021)

I have four Plano clamps and they are very useful for glueing up panels made from solid planks. They take up precious wall space and need a bit of WD 40 to speed things up but I never bother with biscuits or dominoes as the panels will always be flat.


----------

